# iPhone repair?



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

My son dropped his iphone in the sink!
Quick removal and various drying techniques have not produced any good results a week later!
Are there any good online or GTA repair shops?
Is it normally just the battery that needs replacing if it was only water damage?

Thanks John


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

johnnydee said:


> Is it normally just the battery that needs replacing if it was only water damage?


Why would you think that? If the entire iPhone was dropped in water, chances are its entire circuitry from the inside out is defective.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Wishful things Lars, just wishful thinking!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

How old is the phone?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

iPhone 3G broken and out of warranty? No problem: Apple will ‘fix’ it for $229 | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!


.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> iPhone 3G broken and out of warranty? No problem: Apple will ‘fix’ it for $229 | ehPhone.ca - Canada's iPhone Home!
> 
> 
> .


x2

229 is not *that* much for a brand new 'uncompromised' unit. and it also comes with a new 1 year warranty.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

jawknee said:


> x2
> 
> 229 is not *that* much for a brand new 'uncompromised' unit. and it also comes with a new 1 year warranty.


The warranty on a replacement is actually only 90 days...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> The warranty on a replacement is actually only 90 days...


I sit corrected.
Still better than the alternative imho.

hehe

new/refurb vs. compromised and fiddled with unit...


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Just an update!

I took the phone to an irepair place in the GTA!
They inform me the main circuit board is fried and are unable to help.

I call Fido and explain the situation and ask about my options.
I am told that I can buy a new iphone outright or I can get a cheap replacement phone and continue the contract. 
I ask to buy a refurb 3G phone and I'm told that is only available to new customers on a contract.
I decide to cancel the data plan and order a $50 cell phone replacement!
So I have a 3GS that doesn't work!

John


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Did you try the method in post #5 above?



johnnydee said:


> Just an update!
> 
> I took the phone to an irepair place in the GTA!
> They inform me the main circuit board is fried and are unable to help.
> ...


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm considering it even though it'll cost me about $250 for another iphone!
I wanted a refurb from Fido for about $99! 
I just wanted them to offer something.
That way I would 've kept the data plan and they would have been further ahead!
I just don't understand Fido's logic on this one!


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> I'm considering it even though it'll cost me about $250 for another iphone!
> I wanted a refurb from Fido for about $99!
> I just wanted them to offer something.
> That way I would 've kept the data plan and they would have been further ahead!
> I just don't understand Fido's logic on this one!


If you don't want to spend the $250 for a 'repaired' iPhone from Apple, maybe do some online shopping for a 3G capable unlocked phone. I've seen deals on eBay (major caution though!) as well as on sites like:

TigerDirect.ca- Computers, Computer Parts, Computer Accessories, PC Components & Electronics

Buy Unlocked GSM Cell Phones and Accessories - PureMobile Canada

Just be really cautious about anything on eBay/Craig's/Kiiji. Always try to buy devices like this in your local area with a face-to-face meeting with the seller.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> I'm considering it even though it'll cost me about $250 for another iphone!
> I wanted a refurb from Fido for about $99!
> I just wanted them to offer something.
> That way I would 've kept the data plan and they would have been further ahead!
> I just don't understand Fido's logic on this one!


Compare: $250 outright purchase, vs. $99 with a three year plan.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure Apple will replace water damaged iphone at any price!


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Compare: $250 outright purchase, vs. $99 with a three year plan.


I'm already on the 3 year plan that's how I got the phone in the first place!
I just think they should have some reasonable fix for this problem!

John


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

johnnydee said:


> I just think they should have some reasonable fix for this problem!


Ummm... Why?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> I'm already on the 3 year plan that's how I got the phone in the first place!
> I just think they should have some reasonable fix for this problem!
> 
> John


All signs point to no.

Unplug your stereo. Drop it in the bath. What's a reasonable fix for that problem?

Buy another.

Really, the $249 solution is the only one you have. It's an unbelievable bargain. Ask nicely at the Apple store though.

If it's too much there are lots of used $20 unlocked or unlockable GSM phones out there.


----------



## AgentXXL (May 2, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Really, the $249 solution is the only one you have. It's an unbelievable bargain. Ask nicely at the Apple store though.


Totally agree. Since the water damaged iPhone is likely not repairable, a 'new' iPhone for $249 is a fantastic price. Try to buy one at full retail without a contract and it's $800. In other words, Apple are giving you quite a price break even though it's not their responsibility. 

So even though it is costly, it's still the far better choice. If it was my kid that made the mistake, I'd likely spring for the Apple 'fixed' phone and make them repay me over time. If your kid is old enough to be using an iPhone, they're probably old enough to get a job and repay you.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

G-Mo said:


> Ummm... Why?


Because I'm not paying upwards of $100 per month for 36 months for my stereo to Rogers or Fido!
It's called good business sense! 
It's called doing the right thing!
They have refurb phones that they advertise that are available without data plans ,
Hey I'm on a data plan and they are making lots of money from customers like me!
Do they owe me something, of course not, but that doesn't mean that they shouldn't try and do the right thing here!
Do any of the employees think we should try and help out our customers!
No!

I think it called corporate greed!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> Because I'm not paying upwards of $100 per month for 36 months for my stereo to Rogers or Fido!
> It's called good business sense!
> It's called doing the right thing!
> They have refurb phones that they advertise that are available without data plans ,
> ...


Okay, since the message still isn't getting through, I think it's called an uninformed consumer assuming that the "corporation" owes him something to which he is not remotely entitled.

You agreed to the contract. Nobody forced you into this. This does not make you look like a credible buyer.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't think johhnydee is suggesting fido has any LEGAL obligation to him...he's just saying from a customer service point of view it's a costly mistake... as he's already cancelled his data plan, and (i'm guessing) may not renew when the contract is up.

On a side note, johnnydee...if you're not going to do anything with the wet iphone and just throw it out, i'd be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

i-rui said:


> I don't think johhnydee is suggesting fido has any LEGAL obligation to him...he's just saying from a customer service point of view it's a costly mistake... as he's already cancelled his data plan, and (i'm guessing) may not renew when the contract is up.
> 
> On a side note, johnnydee...if you're not going to do anything with the wet iphone and just throw it out, i'd be happy to take it off your hands.


The iPhone full-retail cost is ~$700. A replacement - which they are in no way obligated to provide - is being offered at $249, ~$450 below what one should have to pay... From a customer service point of view, that's pretty amazing!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> The iPhone full-retail cost is ~$700. A replacement - which they are in no way obligated to provide - is being offered at $249, ~$450 below what one should have to pay... From a customer service point of view, that's pretty amazing!


I agree.

...now if apple offered a trade-in upgrade promo (trade-in 3G for 3Gs at 249) I'd be all over that like a fly on ****.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> I agree.
> 
> ...now if apple offered a trade-in upgrade promo (trade-in 3G for 3Gs at 249) I'd be all over that like a fly on ****.


Given what a used (presumably excellent condition) iPhone 3G sells for, what are you waiting for? Sell your 3G and buy a 3GS outright.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Given what a used (presumably excellent condition) iPhone 3G sells for, what are you waiting for? Sell your 3G and buy a 3GS outright.


Out of curiousity, what do they go for. I've got AppleCare till July 28/2010 as well.

hmmm


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> Out of curiousity, what do they go for. I've got AppleCare till July 28/2010 as well.
> 
> hmmm


On ehMac, and local sale sites, iPhone 3G 16GB seems to be going for between $350 and $500, and you might convince a buyer that AppleCare adds, say, $50.

You'd probably want to sell before the wave of Telus and Bell iPhones hit--not much of a window left for that. Then I'm guessing it will be more of a buyer's market, unless they sell out quickly. And then, who knows.

Prices have gone up and down for months and months. Note that the "up" part of that sentence applies to no other cell phone or similar device.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

HowEver said:


> Okay, since the message still isn't getting through, I think it's called an uninformed consumer assuming that the "corporation" owes him something to which he is not remotely entitled.
> 
> You agreed to the contract. Nobody forced you into this. This does not make you look like a credible buyer.


If you buy a bottle of liquor from the liquor store and drop it in the parking lot they give you another one! I know I have done it!
If you break anything bought from a reputable store they try and help out !
Are they legally required to do so, absolutely not yet you somehow think that to consider or ask for some sort of solution to this problem means I am not credible customer!
It simply suggests that the corporation is not using good customer relations!
I don't see how you don't get it!
So far the only people that have told me I can get a replacement for $249 are on this forum!
Fido told me a replacement would be $1000!

John


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> Fido told me a replacement would be $1000!


The $249 replacement is through Apple. Make an appt at the Apple store. Or call AppleCare and ask for an 'out of warranty replacement'. 

Stop dealing with FIDO (Rogers). That's your first mistake.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You're right. You can't get a $249 replacement. We were all misguided and clueless. This method never works. Keep calling fido and they might give you $10 or $20 off that $1000 replacement fee. Don't go to an Apple store, or anywhere else we fruitlessly recommend.

I'm starting to think there is no damaged iPhone and that this thread was about taking the p|ss.

/thread



johnnydee said:


> So far the only people that have told me I can get a replacement for $249 are on this forum!
> Fido told me a replacement would be $1000!
> 
> John


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

G-Mo said:


> The iPhone full-retail cost is ~$700. A replacement - which they are in no way obligated to provide - is being offered at $249, ~$450 below what one should have to pay... From a customer service point of view, that's pretty amazing!


yes i agree, but that's offered through apple....not fido.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

i-rui said:


> yes i agree, but that's offered through apple....not fido.


Yes... That's been said since about the 3rd post.

Fido/Rogers aren't going to give you another phone for nothing, close to nothing, they are already subsidizing the damaged phone. Why would they subsidize another with no gain? They'd be hemmoraging money if they had to replace every lost or damaged phone... That's certainly no business model!!

The $249 out of warranty service is (kindly) offered directly from Apple, who has a access to plenty of refurbs that the mobile companies do not.

The only shortfall of the mobile provider here is that IF they knew the Apple out of warranty replacement service was available was not to pass that information on to the OP as a curtosy.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

HowEver said:


> You're right. You can't get a $249 replacement. We were all misguided and clueless. This method never works. Keep calling fido and they might give you $10 or $20 off that $1000 replacement fee. Don't go to an Apple store, or anywhere else we fruitlessly recommend.
> 
> I'm starting to think there is no damaged iPhone and that this thread was about taking the p|ss.
> 
> /thread


First of all I have never said that the $249 replacement fee was untrue!
I've simply said that is not what Fido has offered me as a solution.
I am their customer "credible" or not because of my outrageous idea that just because I'm paying them $99 per month times 36 months that they would even be close to caring in how my problem was resolved!

I'll simply jump in the car drive 2 hours to the closest Apple store and tell them that everyone on "ehmac" tells me they owe me a replacement for $249 because after all Fido owes me nothing!
DId I finally get that right "however" !


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> I'll simply jump in the car drive 2 hours to the closest Apple store and tell them that everyone on "ehmac" tells me they owe me a replacement for $249 because after all Fido owes me nothing!


Call Applecare 

and someone please end this thread for real this time


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No, still wrong.

Do not *expect* Apple to replace your phone, even for $249. They don't have to. They probably will if you tell them what actually happened and ask nicely. But why take our word for it? Read below. Then go ask. I'm sure the 2 hour drive will be nothing compared to the time you've spent in this thread alone--I'm not being facetious, I'm saying you really would have saved yourself some time if you trusted this advice.

Additionally, if you followed my post on ehPhone.ca (or any of my replies here) you would get to the following Apple page on out of warranty service. Read it, understand it, don't reply yet! read. We want you to be happy. Apple wants you to be happy, and they offer something no other cell phone company on the planet offers: liquid damage replacement for 1/3 the cost of the original handset.

Apple - Support - iPhone - Service FAQ

Also, *DO NOT* go to an Apple store without making a genius bar appointment first. Here's how you do that for (for example) Apple Yorkdale:
Apple Store Yorkdale - Apple Retail Store - Apple Canada
Concierge



Apple said:


> My iPhone is not eligible for warranty service. What are my service options?
> 
> *Out-of-Warranty Service*
> If you own an iPhone that is ineligible for warranty service but is eligible for Out-of-Warranty (OOW) Service, Apple will replace your iPhone with a new or refurbished iPhone for the Out-of-Warranty Service fee listed below.
> ...



Oh, and allow me to add, it doesn't matter if you are paying $5 per month or $500. You get services for that. If you break your phone--giving yourself a break in service--that is completely your fault, and your problem. And your problem would have been solved by now if you followed the advice you were given above.



johnnydee said:


> First of all I have never said that the $249 replacement fee was untrue!
> I've simply said that is not what Fido has offered me as a solution.
> I am their customer "credible" or not because of my outrageous idea that just because I'm paying them $99 per month times 36 months that they would even be close to caring in how my problem was resolved!
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I can only guess you are not in the customer service business!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> I can only guess you are not in the customer service business!


I'm your public servant in the classifieds. In this subforum, I'm just trying to help, despite your epic unwillingness to _be_ helped.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

johnnydee said:


> I just don't understand Fido's logic on this one!


Just read this whole thread. 

I'm not in the slightest trying to be rude or anything, just getting into a friendly debate on this. 

I don't understand how you think that any company owes you anything. Would it be nice? Sure! It was stated very early on this thread, quite politely, numerous times in fact, that Apple... the guys who manufacture the phone, might be able to give you a very big discount. But you chose to ignore the option. 

I could agree with you, it'd be nice if Telus offered something token to you as well. But wow!  To want them to sell a new iPhone to you for $100, for a phone the you dropped in the water? 

I'm going to go to my car dealership tomorrow and tell them my son smashed my car and see if they'll replace it for a new one for $1000. After all, I pay them about $1000 a year in service. Cause hey... that'd be great customer service! :heybaby:

Seriously... that's how ridiculous it sounds. 

**IF** Apple let's you replace it for $249, that would be an amazing deal, and I'm baffled you haven't followed up on that yet.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Wow!
I can't believe how everyone thinks I'm from outer space!
I simply called my provider Fido and asked them for some sort of resolution to my problem!
I never once suggested they owe me anything! I'm simply stating that good company relations would have some sort of solution to my problem!
Everyone thinks that Fido's response to a customer of too bad for you is somehow justified because it was my fault!
Yes it was my fault I'm not looking for anything for free!
As a good customer they should have some sort of solution!
Why can they sell 3G 's as refurbs without a data plan to new customers but existing ones who want a data plan are out of luck if their phone dies no matter who is at fault!
If they can sell refurb iphones to new customers surely they can sell them to existing ones!
Has our society degenerated so much that customer service is not even expected any longer by customers!
HAve we all turned into sheep!
Unbelievable!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> As a good customer they should have some sort of solution!
> 
> Has our society degenerated so much that customer service is not even expected any longer by customers!


Fido is owned by Rogers. We have told you time and time again throughout this thread that they will NOT help you. We gave you the best and only solution in your case. So please just take it, and stop arguing your completely pointless and flawed logic. Would it make you feel better if Fido told you to call AppleCare and ask for an out of warranty replacement for $229/$249? If it would, just use your imagination, and pretend we're Fido, call them, get a replacement, and stop whining here. Please.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> I've simply said that is not what Fido has offered me as a solution.
> I am their customer "credible" or not because of my outrageous idea that just because I'm paying them $99 per month times 36 months that they would even be close to caring in how my problem was resolved!


Why should they care? Regardless of how you solve your problem, they still get their money. If you buy another, they get even more. It's not a matter of whether they are obligated or not, it's plain and simple business sense. If you bought a bottle of booze and MY liquor store and you break it once you're outside the store, then I make more money.

Bottom line: The carrier does not lose by not helping you, so they don't care.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> I can only guess you are not in the customer service business!


I AM in the customer service business and have been for years. Doesn't change anything. In this case, I can choose to lose the company money (give you a gift), or I can choose to stay the course and hold you responsible for your own issues. Companies only care about customer service if there is a forseeable benefit. For example, GM will give you a Loyalty Card for thousands of dollars because it guarantees that you'll buy one of their products. Assume Fido helps you out...whats in it for them? Thats why Apple will help; they want you walking around with an Apple product. Fido doesn't care. They own you already.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> Wow!
> If they can sell refurb iphones to new customers surely they can sell them to existing ones!


Again, new customers mean new revenue. They already HAVE you.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

DrewNL said:


> I AM in the customer service business and have been for years. Doesn't change anything. In this case, I can choose to lose the company money (give you a gift), or I can choose to stay the course and hold you responsible for your own issues. Companies only care about customer service if there is a forseeable benefit. For example, GM will give you a Loyalty Card for thousands of dollars because it guarantees that you'll buy one of their products. Assume Fido helps you out...whats in it for them? Thats why Apple will help; they want you walking around with an Apple product. Fido doesn't care. They own you already.


Fido actually DID lose money as he said he's cancelled the data plan with them. And perhaps when his contract is up he'll switch carriers as well. So i can understand the OP's frustration with Fido because ultimately his customer experience with them has left him with a sour taste. Do they legally OWE him anything? Of course not, but if he's an unhappy customer then he has every right to be upset. 

Let him vent.

Hopefully he can return the $50 replacement phone to fido and use that money to get the replacement iphone from the apple store. That way Fido gets nothing from him.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

i-rui said:


> Hopefully he can return the $50 replacement phone to fido and use that money to get the replacement iphone from the apple store. That way Fido gets nothing from him.


I'm with you there. I'd prefer no one give more money to the Rogers family.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Once again please let me state I'm not looking for something for free!
I'm simply bewildered that Fido doesn't have nor care to have some solution to this type of problem!
I do not expect it to be free. They have lost the data plan and charged me $200 to cancel!
Why could they not add the $200 cancelation fee to the $99 refurb iphone that they advertise
and voila they have a solution plus continue their data revenue stream!
Why does this seem only logical to me?
I leave you puzzled!

John


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> Once again please let me state I'm not looking for something for free!
> I'm simply bewildered that Fido doesn't have nor care to have some solution to this type of problem!
> I do not expect it to be free. They have lost the data plan and charged me $200 to cancel!
> Why could they not add the $200 cancelation fee to the $99 refurb iphone that they advertise
> ...


Because refurbs are probably still heavily subsidized. Apple is the only company that can afford to sell a refurb for 229. Why are you so hellbent on Fido offering you what they can't. It seems logical to you, because you somehow haven't figured out yet, that our current wireless providers will NEVER CHANGE. They have crap customer service, GET OVER IT. The fact that you ignored the advice for the out of warranty program from the beginning highlights your stubbornness (in this situation) as the only thing that you have to blame for all the $$$ you've been dropping. 

Sometimes, the customer just isn't "always right".


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

jawknee said:


> Because refurbs are probably still heavily subsidized. Apple is the only company that can afford to sell a refurb for 229. Why are you so hellbent on Fido offering you what they can't. It seems logical to you, because you somehow haven't figured out yet, that our current wireless providers will NEVER CHANGE. They have crap customer service, GET OVER IT. The fact that you ignored the advice for the out of warranty program from the beginning highlights your stubbornness (in this situation) as the only thing that you have to blame for all the $$$ you've been dropping.
> 
> Sometimes, the customer just isn't "always right".


First of all Fido can offer a replacement as I have suggested if they wanted to!
I have not ignored the advice given here and I'm sure I will head to the Apple store and plead my case.

My frustration stems from the masses who seem to happily accept poor customer service as the status quo!

It seems everyone expects someone in this situation to merrily skip down to their local Apple store and plunk down their money!

It is not a money issue! 
It's a customer service one!

The apathy frightens me.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> First of all Fido can offer a replacement as I have suggested if they wanted to!
> I have not ignored the advice given here and I'm sure I will head to the Apple store and plead my case.
> 
> My frustration stems from the masses who seem to happily accept poor customer service as the status quo!
> ...


Expecting "above and beyond the call of duty" customer service when you're clearly at fault, is completely delusional.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

This is most definitely *not* a customer service issue.

Please sit down with some of your closest friends and family members and ask them what would happen if they dropped something electronic in water what they would do to replace it. If *one* of them answers "I'd expect stellar customer service in order to retain me as a customer which must include throwing money, rebates and reductions at me" then you've established *why* that person is family or friend, but you need to move to another who has a grip on things.

It's intervention time.




johnnydee said:


> First of all Fido can offer a replacement as I have suggested if they wanted to!
> I have not ignored the advice given here and I'm sure I will head to the Apple store and plead my case.
> 
> My frustration stems from the masses who seem to happily accept poor customer service as the status quo!
> ...


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I've discussed an Intervention with my family previously and we've agreed not to do it!
They tell me it won't be pretty and I will not be the better for it!

I guess if I want stellar customer service I need to buy my next iphone at Walmart!
So I've decided to stop banging my head against the wall cause it's starting to hurt!

It's off to the "Land of Oz I go I go"!


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> I've discussed an Intervention with my family previously and we've agreed not to do it!
> They tell me it won't be pretty and I will not be the better for it!
> 
> I guess if I want stellar customer service I need to buy my next iphone at Walmart!
> ...


If you buy your next iPhone at Wal Mart, you'll have 15 days to bring it back. Beyond that, you're on your own. True Story.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I bought a DVD player there and took it back 2 months later no questions asked!

BTW I just got back from the land of OZ with my new 3Gs 16 G !
Maybe I should sell it?

John


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> I bought a DVD player there and took it back 2 months later no questions asked!
> 
> BTW I just got back from the land of OZ with my new 3Gs 16 G !
> Maybe I should sell it?
> ...


i'll give you a hundred bucks and a 16GB 3G with applecare til july 28.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You're going to sell your son's 3GS because he dropped it in a sink.

And by the way, about your replacement 3GS, because you balked so loudly and often:

WE TOLD YOU SO!



johnnydee said:


> I bought a DVD player there and took it back 2 months later no questions asked!
> 
> BTW I just got back from the land of OZ with my new 3Gs 16 G !
> Maybe I should sell it?
> ...


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Please don't get me started!
I still strongly believe in all my previous posts!
Nothing has changed!

John


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

jawknee said:


> i'll give you a hundred bucks and a 16GB 3G with applecare til july 28.


Attention all lowballers my price is slightly above what you can buy it from Apple, Fido, Rogers, etc!

John


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Where is *your* customer service?

You think fido owes you a deep discount. Put up or, you know, the other thing.

Sell your new iPhone 3GS for way less than it should be sold for, because _you should_. It's the _principle_.

Let us know how it goes.




johnnydee said:


> Attention all lowballers my price is slightly above what you can buy it from Apple, Fido, Rogers, etc!
> 
> John


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

However your stripes are showing!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My son dropped his iPhone in a sink. 
Got a quote to get it repaired. 
I want Telus to give me a phone for $100
Finally went to Apple and got a replacement 
Now I'm thinking of selling my sons iPhone for more than I bought it from Apple. 

The whole saga is a little amusing.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Last offer. $100 + iPhone 3G 16GB w/ AppleCare till July 28

hehe


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jawknee said:


> Last offer. $100 + iPhone 3G 16GB w/ AppleCare till July 28
> 
> hehe


Does it float?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Does it float?


probably!


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

ehMax said:


> My son dropped his iPhone in a sink.
> Got a quote to get it repaired.
> I want Telus to give me a phone for $100
> Finally went to Apple and got a replacement
> ...


Did you notice that it went from "My son dropped HIS phone" to "I now have MY new 16GB 3GS"


----------



## Lionkun (Nov 3, 2009)

I wonder if iRepair opened up the iPhone to tell him the circuit board is fried. If so then Apple won't replace it for $229 which makes this story ever more amusing. 

Also I noticed he said he brought it to iRepair in GTA and then later complains about a 2 hour drive to the Apple store, which there are 4 in GTA.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm glad that even though I was unable to swing anyone to my way of thinking at least I was able to provide a little bit of entertainment for everyone !

:lmao:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It appears that the phone was already replaced. So this is moot.



Lionkun said:


> I wonder if iRepair opened up the iPhone to tell him the circuit board is fried. If so then Apple won't replace it for $229 which makes this story ever more amusing.
> .


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Replaced and sitting in my drawer where it will remain for a long time!
At least until I find a company with some semblance of customer service!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

johnnydee said:


> Replaced and sitting in my drawer where it will remain for a long time!
> At least until I find a company with some semblance of customer service!


Sell it to jawknee.

If you just leave it in a drawer, the battery will die and the technology will be eclipsed long, long, *long* before you find that mythical company that has a semblance of customer service.

But hey, it's better than storing it in a sink.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I think that's the best advice you've given me!
:clap:


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Lionkun said:


> I wonder if iRepair opened up the iPhone to tell him the circuit board is fried. If so then Apple won't replace it for $229 which makes this story ever more amusing.
> 
> Also I noticed he said he brought it to iRepair in GTA and then later complains about a 2 hour drive to the Apple store, which there are 4 in GTA.


They did open it up and tell me it was fried and charged me $30 to do so!
And Apple being the good customer service company that they are kindly allowed me to pay them $258 for a replacement!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

johnnydee said:


> They did open it up and tell me it was fried and charged me $30 to do so!
> And Apple being the good customer service company that they are kindly allowed me to pay them $258 for a replacement!


so all in all, $288 for a replacement with the wasted money from iRepair. tsk tsk.

:yikes:


----------

